# Califawnia



## pldann86 (Nov 13, 2008)

Not mine but impressive

http://www.weather.com/outlook/weat...erra-snow-feet-upon-feet-slideshow_2011-03-23


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Holy cow 100" in 4 DAYS Can you imagine?? I don't even want to think about it


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Plow trucks not required.I bet you can still get guys to plow your drive out for a 150.00 for the season!


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

I have few friends that live out that way. I never get a chance to go skiing during the normal season and head out there around this time to get my fix in and it is pretty impressive. Trying to buy a new house and getting married in October means no extra curricular trips for me this year. I guess my 2 week honeymoon in October will have to do for this year.


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Awesome photo. I have been out that way several times in the spring time. Snow banks in the Sierra's and Cascade mountains further north can be quite impressive.


----------



## mricefish (Feb 6, 2010)

that is alot of snow, nice pics.


----------



## StratfordPusher (Dec 20, 2006)

*Budget*

Hate to see the annual budget for clearing roads and hwys not to mention the costs to clear drives and roofs.... gotta have money to live up in the mountains....


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

they have had over 600" this year


----------



## Plow Chaser (Oct 30, 2003)

I live less than an hour from Lake Tahoe and was up in the Sierras yesterday during the biggest blizzard I've ever seen in my life. I've been in California for 10 years and have never seen the snow this deep. 600 to 650 inches is right! Here's some of the photos I took yesterday. Check out the plow pics I took over on the DOT thread. Awesome snow this year!


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

Awesome, Thats a lot of snow!!


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

50' of snow in one season? That's gotta be some sort of record.


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

That has to be quiet a site. Nice pictures


----------



## Plow Chaser (Oct 30, 2003)

Here's a few more I took yesterday. First pic is en route up to Mount Rose, Nevada. Over 8,000 ft at the summit. The others are in the Norden/Kingvale area of California. Snow like you've never seen!


----------



## Plow Chaser (Oct 30, 2003)

http://www.sacbee.com/2011/03/25/3504380/interstate-80-reopened-during.html

Now they are saying 700 inches!!


----------

